# Tastatur+Maus+PS3 Controller ohne Kabel mit PC verbinden - was brauche ich ?



## DocHN83 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hi Community, 

bräuchte mal eure Hilfe bei oben genannter Konstellation.
Ich habe die Tage nem Kumpel nen neuen Rechner zusammengebastelt und ihn auf die Idee gebracht, das Ding mit seinem TV zu verbinden um so Filme vom PC aus auf der Glotze schauen zu können.
Nun möchte er gern auch auf diese Weise von der Couch aus spielen. Da ich bei der kabellosen Materie nun nicht wirklich bewandert bin helft mir mal bitte weiter.

Also der PC steht im selben Raum, auf der gleichen Seite des Zimmers wie der TV allerdings gut und gerne 5 Meter weg.
HDMI Kabel vom PC zum TV ist klar und kein Problem.
Nun dachte ich mir ich leg eine USB Verlängerung in Richtung TV und steck da den Empfänger für Tastatur und Maus ein, damit der Weg nicht solang ist wie wenn der Empfänger direkt im PC steckt.
Soweit so gut.
Nun ist es ja aber so, wenn ich recht informiert bin, das die handelsüblichen, kabellosen Tastaturen und Mäuse, mit Funk und 2,4 GHz funktionieren. Der PS 3 Controller, wenn kabellos, aber über Bluetooth verbunden werden möchte, dies sind ja 2 verschiedene Technologien. Soweit richtig ? Über USB und MotionJoy hab ich das Teil schon zum Laufen gebracht. Wie kombinier ich nun aber alle 3 Geräte kabellos ? Brauch ich 2 Empfänger ? Einen Funk und einen Bluetooth ? Oder kriegt man den PS 3 Controller auch irgendwie über Funk zum Laufen ?
Sorry bin da wirklich nicht beschlagen. 

Schonmal Danke für eure Tipps.

Gruß


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2014)

Das wirst du schon via Bluetooth lösen müssen.
Sixaxis Dualshock 3 Connecting via Bluetooth on windows | MotioninJoy


----------



## DocHN83 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ok, macht Sinn.

Logitech benutzt ja bei seinen kabellosen Maus und Tastaturkombinationen einen Unifying Empfänger, die Technologie basiert ja auf Bluetooth laut Google. Ob ich damit auch den Controller zum Laufen krieg ? Kann da jemand was dazu sagen ?


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2014)

Da sehe ich eher schwarz. Vielleicht erklärt dieser Beitrag einiges: Re: Unifying versus Bluetooth - Page 3 - Logitech Forums


----------



## DocHN83 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich seh schon das wird nix so einfach.

Mir ist ne alternative Lösung eingefallen :

Standart Funk Tastatur und Maus.
USB Verlängerung vom PC zum Board wo der TV draufsteht. Daran nen kleinen Hub. In den Hub kommt der Funk Empfänger für Tastatur und Maus und der PS 3 Controller via USB. Soll er eben den Controller über Kabel betreiben. Denke so wär das ganze am einfachsten zu lösen. Bzw muss bei der Funk Variante überhaupt der Empänger in unmittelbarer Reichweite sein oder ist die Überbrückung 5 Meter quer durch den Raum problemlos möglich ? WLAN das eventuell stört wird NICHT benutzt. Würd ich mir halt den Hub sparen....

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2014)

Also, es MÜSSEN doch nicht alle 3 Sachen über EINEN Empfänger laufen - wo ist das Problem, Maus+Tastatur über deren USB-Empfänger zu nutzen und für den PS3-Controller einen Bluetooth-Stick zu holen? 

Du musst aber auch mal wie schauen, wie einwandfrei der PS3-Controller überhaupt geht - das geht ja eh nur mit etwas Softwarefummelei. Man könnte sich ja auch den xbox 360 wireless für Windows holen, der kostet inzwischen unter 40€, zudem sind die Spiele auch zu 100% darauf abgestimmt


----------



## DocHN83 (30. Oktober 2014)

Problem an sich keins - solang die Empfänger sich nicht die Quere kommen. Im Endeffekt muss es eh Kumpel entscheiden, er muss es ja auch bezahlen . Wobei der Bluetooth Stick ja auch net wirklich teuer ist.
Also mit dem PS 3 Controller hat das ganz gut geklappt als ichs gestern probiert hab - man kann ja mit MotionJoy quasi nen Xbox 360 Controller simulieren, das lief super. Zumal der eh net soooo oft zum Einsatz kommen wird, der will hauptsächlich Shooter spielen, und da verzichtet eh keiner der halbwegs bei Verstand ist auf ne Maus . Tomb Raider und The Evil Within hab ich damit getestet, lief sauber. Daher auch die Überlegung ob es hinsichtlich der nicht allzuhäufigen Benutzung nicht auch einfach ne Kabellösung für den Controller tut. Aber wie gesagt soll er entscheiden. Erstmal danke .


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2014)

Die Dinge kommen sich sicher nicht in die Quere - ansonsten müsste es ja ständig Bluetooth-Probleme geben, sobald mal mehr als nur EIN BT-Empfänger im Raum ist - und das ist ja schnell passiert: Laptop, Handy, PS3, PC mit BT - dann haste ggf. schon 4x Bluetooth aktiv    selbst wenn sich die Signale überlagern, hat ja jedes sendende Gerät eine Art Kennung und eigene Arten von "Befehlen" - da gibt es keine Probleme.


----------

